# Bidding a Snow Removal Job



## newlife1671 (Jun 19, 2017)

Im from Ohio and need to put in a commercial snow removal bid for a lot that is 25,000 sq ft. I want the bid to include ice management. We want to the bid to be for the season and at a monthly charge. How would you make a bid on this commercial job?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Hourly price times hours to complete the job for plowing. Salt price plus profit for salting. Seasonal take your average plowing and salting services multiplied by per service price and tada.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i would not quote by the month, they may only pick the ones when it snows


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Hourly price times hours to complete the job for plowing. Salt price plus profit for salting. Seasonal take your average plowing and salting services multiplied by per service price and tada.


X2


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Jarrett, He's in Ohio, Maybe you can do some consulting. lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> i would not quote by the month, they may only pick the ones when it snows


Hope there's no clients lurking, Don't give them no ideas. lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> Jarrett, He's in Ohio, Maybe you can do some consulting. lol


I feel a headache coming on fast by doing such.


----------

